# AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Januar 2009)

*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*​
*Unser langjähriger Partner Zebco fand diese Idee gleich herovrragend und macht bei der Aktion auch aktiv mit. Siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144718*

Das Angeln führt zigtausende Leute, Mitglieder und Besucher genauso wie unsere Partner und Werbekunden jeden Tag auf die Seiten vom Anglerboard. Sei es ins Forum oder im Magazin, sei es zur Unterhaltung oder zur Information.

Viele Freundschaften haben sich da gebildet. Oft genug gab es den Weg vom virtuellen Leben mit dem kennen lernen im Forum zurück ins reale Leben mit gemeinsamen Angeltouren. Ob das die Verabredung zum gemeinsamen Köfistippen ist oder ein mehrwöchiger Angelurlaub. Oder eines der weit über hundert Treffen, welche die Angler über das Forum im Anglerboard jedes Jahr selber organisieren.

Und bei aller Freude, die viele netterweise an unseren Seiten haben - gerade dann, wenn Wetter oder Saison das Angeln nicht so zulassen - ist es letztlich doch das aktive Angeln, das gemeinsame Erlebnis am Wasser, die vielen Tipps, Anregungen aber auch Fragen, welche das Forum und das Magazin für so viele am Angeln Interessierte so populär machen.

Und man sieht dabei auch immer, dass es" den Angler" schlicht nicht gibt. Angler sind keine homogene Gruppe, in der jeder die gleichen Interessen hat oder verfolgt. Auch wenn da manchmal Diskussionen sehr emotional ausfallen können. 

Bei all diesen Diskussionen sollte man aber eines nicht vergessen. Letztlich geht es ums (praktische und aktive) Angeln!!

Und das wollen wir gerne fördern im Jahre 2009. Denn egal ob Mitglied im Anglerboard oder Besucher, ob Partner oder Werbekunde, ob Angelgerät oder Angelreisen: Das aktive Angeln ist das, was zum einen jeden interessiert und zum anderen jedem was bringt. Und je mehr Leute man zum aktiven Angeln bringt, desto mehr haben wir alle davon.

Das Forum vom Anglerboard lebt genauso wie unser Onlinemagazin hier von den aktiven Anglern. Und zwar gerade auch denen, die nicht nuram Computer, sondern auch am Wasser beim angeln aktiv sind.


Daher wollen wir mit der Aktion

AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard 

gerne mithelfen, noch mehr Angler aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Und nachfolgend natürlich auch entsprechend interessante Berichte zu bekommen.

*Unser langjähriger Partner Zebco fand diese Idee gleich herovrragend und macht bei der Aktion auch aktiv mit. Siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144718*

Selbstverständlich sind alle unsere weiteren Kunden und Partner eingeladen, sich auch bei dieser Aktion mit einzubringen. 

Aber wie immer geht es ja vor allem um den normalen, einfachen Angler. Daher freuen wir uns besonders über Berichte, Fotos und Videos die euch beim angeln - am besten natürlich zusammen mit anderen - zeigen. Im Rahmen der Aktion werden wir diese Berichte dan gerne veröffentlichen.

Und wer weitere Ideen oder Anregungen hat, wie man es schafft, mehr Angler aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen, der kann sich gerne mit uns in Verbindung setzen:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Wir werden hier das ganze Jahr über laufend über alles rund um die Aktion berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Im Februar gehts nun natürlich weiter - allerdings nicht mit den Platten, sondern diesmal mit dem "Massenfisch" Rotauge..:

*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146867*


----------



## absicka (12. März 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

und was ist mit dem märz  ?


----------



## scripophix (26. März 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Noch sind es ein paar Tage... |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Im Mai gehts auf Forellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154267


----------



## florianparske (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Hallo an alle aktiven Angler!

Wo werden eigentlich die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?

Hab nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Micha:R (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

und  welche  fischart liegt im juni an ?


----------



## Brassmann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Hi 

Wer hat nun eigentlich das schöne Feeder Set gewonnen?


----------



## Dettmän (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo an alle aktiven Angler!
> 
> Wo werden eigentlich die Gewinner bekannt gegeben?
> 
> ...


*
Würde mich auch interessieren
http://forum.gofeminin.de/forum/jumeaux/__f257_jumeaux-Wurde-mich-doch-mal-interessieren.html*


----------



## Bassey (2. September 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Isses nun bekannt gegeben worden?


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (8. September 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Wer hat denn nu die schöne Waller-Combo gewonnen? Würd mich schon interessieren


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

mal sehen ob ich Chancen im Sep. auf die Rolle fürs Zanderangeln habe ....
aber wärte ja auch nett mal so ein feedback über die Gewinner zu lesen bei den Aktionen ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. September 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

das stimmt-nen feedback wäre gut


----------



## Bassey (18. September 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Nach wie vor nix? Ich will niemanden anprangern, aber kommt mir schon irgendwie spanisch vor -.-


----------



## tim13 (19. September 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

bleibt doch mal locker, der gewinner wird bestimmt noch bekannt gegeben. war in den monaten vorher ja auch so... ich habe im juni gewonnen und lief auch alles problemfrei

Petri @ all


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA: Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard*

Und das Warten geht in die nächste Runde. ;+


----------

